
Show HN: GitHub's Fixed Header for better accessibility - amitmerchant
https://gist.github.com/amitmerchant1990/faff0fdf541a66093603bdee3d793daf
======
mrweasel
I'm sorry, but fixed headers are almost always a bad idea, because it make
assumptions about the clients that may not be valid. The assumption is that
the client has the vertical space for a fixed header.

Even the example is shown for a client that has plenty of vertical space. If
the user is on something like a 13" laptop, the fixed header reduces the
amount of "usable" space on the page.

Unless you're absolutely sure that the client is on a big monitor, and has a
browser window that's higher than it is wide, don't use fixed headers.

Interestingly enough you rarely see website/webapps that utilises the fact
that most users are on wide-screen monitors (mobile excluded).

~~~
kevinmgranger
And if the user is on a laptop, they likely have a Home key, making accessing
the header one button press away.

It makes more sense on mobile devices where scrolling up can be a pain.

~~~
marvindanig
And scrolling down too! In fact scrolling seems to be an anti-pattern for
mobile web where touch and swipe are primary interactions. Just sayin'.

------
wingerlang
And here's a chrome extension that disables static headers, for us who dislike
them / low res devices / zoomed pages.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fix-
fixed/fmekfmdh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fix-
fixed/fmekfmdhojjdlffigjlnbfkmjjncfkde)

I mean, nice for your plugin for those who like it. I just found this a bit
relevant.

~~~
Springtime
Mmm, I'm one that dislikes fixed position headers as they and take up space
most times without providing much added value, but perhaps for some that
Github more frequently it could be useful to always have the search and top
links available. From the title I was expecting something for blind readers of
similar.

Also as side note 'static' in CSS actually refers to to elements that stay in
their original position within the flow of a document, while 'fixed' means
always display it at the same position in the browser window even while
scrolling. The spec terminology could be a bit clearer to be honest.

~~~
smnscu
I'd normally just use a shortcut to search. I'm used to the `/` key for search
(I notice Gmail uses it), but for Github the shortcut is `s`. One that I use a
lot for Github is `t` to search for files in a repository.

[https://help.github.com/articles/using-keyboard-
shortcuts/](https://help.github.com/articles/using-keyboard-shortcuts/)

------
samdoidge
Does this help the disabled? If not, it's 'user experience', not
accessibility.

> Accessibility refers to the design of products, devices, services, or
> environments for people who experience disabilities.

------
sergiotapia
(nitpick) This isn't accessibility. It's not related to helping the
blind/crippled/etc.

~~~
karakal
I didn't downvote your comment but in case you're not aware, referring to a
disabled person as a cripple can be seen as offensive.

------
glaberficken
Oh! for a second I thought this was an "official" feature release. Not an
improvement IMHO.

But for me this illustrates the "killer app" of browser extensions, that you
can customize the sites you use every day and are not dependent on them
implementing a certain feature.

------
mapleoin
It depends on your definition of accessibility I suppose...

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Well like Humpty Dumpty when I use a word it means what the first search in
google says it means, no more no less
[https://www.google.com/search?q=accessibility](https://www.google.com/search?q=accessibility)

------
nness
Better accessibility? Just to note that position fixed with an input element
receiving focus will break on iOS. Its a long-standing bug with very few work-
arounds.

(that said, I realise you can't apply these styles to iOS anyway, it is a mute
point).

~~~
cletus
Moot point.

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/moot_point](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/moot_point)

